# MySQL install problems



## svenrg (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi...

I have been running MySQL for a while on OS X 10.1 for a while with no problems. I have since updated to 10.2 and MySQL broke. I downloaded the packages from http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/mysql/

To be safe I ran the clean up script. It found 2 old version. I removed both of them.

I then installed the latest package "mysql-3.23.53.pkg" from the GUI.

I turned to the terminal an followed the instructions as you see below.

I keep getting the "ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)"

This is the error I also got after having upgraded to 10.2.

Any ideas?

Thanks

- - - - - 
My terminal session:



[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:/Library/StartupItems] tobias% cd /usr/local/mysql
[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:/usr/local/mysql] tobias% sudo ./scripts/mysql_install_db
Preparing db table
Preparing host table
Preparing user table
Preparing func table
Preparing tables_priv table
Preparing columns_priv table
Installing all prepared tables
021121 16:27:58  ./bin/mysqld: Shutdown Complete


To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server
to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
This is done with:
./bin/mysqladmin -u root  password 'new-password'
./bin/mysqladmin -u root -h Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer.local.  password 'new-password'
See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:
cd . ; ./bin/safe_mysqld &

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:
cd sql-bench ; run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the ./bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at
http://www.mysql.com
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at https://order.mysql.com

[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:/usr/local/mysql] tobias% sudo chown -R mysql /usr/local/mysql/*
[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:/usr/local/mysql] tobias% sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &
[1] 4026
[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:/usr/local/mysql] tobias% Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mysql/data
021121 16:28:58  mysqld ended

/usr/local/bin/mysql test
ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
[1]  + Done                          sudo ./bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql


----------



## svenrg (Nov 21, 2002)

I realise now that my problem is with the deamon not running. What can I do to fix this? I have installed the startup package.

I can run the deamon and then connect. This is what i get in the terminal:

- - -
[Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer:local/mysql/bin] tobias% mysqld
Cannot initialize InnoDB as 'innodb_data_file_path' is not set.
If you do not want to use transactional InnoDB tables, add a line
skip-innodb
to the [mysqld] section of init parameters in your my.cnf
or my.ini. If you want to use InnoDB tables, add to the [mysqld]
section, for example,
innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend
But to get good performance you should adjust for your hardware
the InnoDB startup options listed in section 2 at
http://www.innodb.com/ibman.html
021121 17:17:38  ./bin/mysqld: Can't create/write to file '/usr/local/mysql/data/Tobias-Balle-Petersens-Computer.pid' (Errcode: 13)
./bin/mysqld: ready for connections

- - -

I guess I have to configer something, but I really have no idea where to look.

Thanks


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 21, 2002)

*/usr/local/mysql/bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &*

That should work to start it, what happens when you try that (I noticed you were using mysqld in your second paste, which isn't the same)?










PS for future reference, when posting multiple lines of code it makes it a *lot* easier to read if you put a [ code ] and [/ code ] at the beginning and end (without any spaces between the brackets  ) so it looks like this

```
this is some code
```


----------

